# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  إحذر مزيل العرق قد يؤدي إلي الوفاه

## max_11

إحذر مزيل العرق قد يؤدي إلي الوفاه  
هل إستخدمت مزيل العرق اليوم؟ عند بعض الأشخاص يثير هذا السؤال المزيد من الدهشة ولكن إحذر مزيل العرق قد يؤدي إلي الوفاه لأنه يعرضك للمواد السامة وخلص الباحثون أن الأثر التراكمي لإستخدام مزيل العرق يؤدي إلي العديد من المشاكل الصحية ومنها زيادة خطر الإصابة بالسرطان . فهو واحد من منتجات العناية الشخصية الهامة التي يستخدمها معظم الناس كل يوم. وهي تعمل علي تقليل رائحة الجسم والحفاظ علي الشخص نقي طوال اليوم . يعد مزيل العرق مشابه لمستحضرات التجميل الأخري ولها أثار جانبية .وذلك لأن مزيلات العرق تحتوي علي مواد كيميائية مثل التريكلوسان، الألومنيوم والتي تسبب العديد من المشاكل الصحية .
عند إستخدام مزيلات العرق التي تحتوي علي الألومنيوم تسبب العديد من الأثار السيئة علي الجسم لذلك يجب التفكير جيداً قبل إستخدام مزيلات العرق لأنها تحتوي علي الكثير من المخاطر الصحية، تحتوي هذه المقالة علي عرض لمخاطر مزيل العرق تعرف عليها .    ما هو مزيل العرق ؟ 
مزيل العرق هو مادة يتم تطبيقها علي الجسم لمنع الرائحة والتي توجد تحت الإبطين والقدمين وأجزاء أخري في الجسم يتم تصنيف مزيلات العرق تحت مستحضرات التجميل للقضاء علي رائحة العرق وتستند معظم منتجات مزيل العرق علي الكحول والذي يحفز التعرق ويقتل البكتريا بشكل مؤقت . 
ومن المكونات التي توجد في مزيل العرق أيضاً إبطاء نمو البكتريا لأنه يحتوي علي المواد التي تحجب رائحة مزيل العرق.  تأثير مزيل العرق علي الجسم : 
حساسية الجلد : 
يمكن أن تسبب مزيلات العرق طفح لأنها تحتوي علي الكثير من المواد الكيميائية والعطور التي تسبب الحساسية عند بعض الأشخاص . كما أن هذه المواد الكيميائية تجعل الجلد ضيق وجاف وقابل لظهور الحكة . ويؤدي إلي تقليل وضعف مرونة الجلد . وقد يواجه البعض تهيج الجلد بعد إستخدام مزيلات العرق خصوصاً إذا كانت بشرتك حساسة للمواد الكيميائية وتشمل الجلد وأمراض الحساسية والطفح الجلدي والإحمرار والتورم والحكة الشديدة . هذه الحساسية يمكنك تخفيفها من خلال الأدوية والوصفات الطبية .  الإلتهابات الجلدية : 
يمكن أن تسبب مزيلات العرق الإلتهابات البكترية أو الفطرية التي تؤدي إلي ظهور كتل تحت الإبط أو الخراجات أو فطر تحت الإبط وهو عدوي السعفة التي تحدث حرقة، حكة، سواد تحت الجلد. لذلك، تجنب تطبيق مزيلات العرق بكثرة لأنها تسبب تهيج وإلتهابات الجلد .  الإصابة بالسرطان : 
تأتي الإصابة بسرطان الثدي علي قائمة أخطار مزيلات العرق ليس فقط لأن الإبطين يقعوا علي مقربة من نسيج الثدي ولكن لوجود عدد من المكونات الموجودة في مزيل العرق هي مركبات الأستروجين. تمتلك مركبات الأستروجين لديها قدرة علي تحريك بعض الأثار المترتبة علي الجسم وهو هرمون الأستروجين . وأحد الادوار التي يقوم بها الأستروجين هي تعزيز نمو أنسجة الثدي وبالتالي وجود فائض قد يؤدي إلي فرط نمو سرطاني . يوجد الألومنيوم بإعتباره مزيل للعرق ولكن يوجد الأستروجين . 
هناك عنصر مشترك في مزيلات العرق وغيرها من منتجات العناية بالبشرة وهي البارابين وله تأثير مثل المثيل، بروبيل، بوتيل بارابين هذه المركبات أيضاً لها تأثير الأستروجين ويؤدي ذلك إلي خلل في الهرمونات. كما توجد مادة التريكلوسان وهو عنصر مضاد للبكتريا ومادة مسرطنة .
وقد وجدت دراسة عام 2004 في مجلة علم السموم التطبيقية توضح أن البارابين هو أحد الأسباب وراء أمراض الثدي . وفي دراسة عام 2006 نشرت في مجلة الشرق الأوسط الصحية علي 54 إمرأة وفحص العادات الخاصة بهم وجد الباحثون أن هناك إرتباط بين مزيل العرق وسرطان الثدي .  العديد من المشاكل الصحية : 
من المشاكل التي سببها مزيل العرق هي مرض الزهايمر، الفشل الكلوي، تهديد لنظام الغدد الصماء، . يمكن أن يشمل تأثير علي جوانب مختلفة لصحتك .  أثار الفورمالديهايد : 
يعد الفورمالديهايد مادة أساسية في تكوين مزيل العرق والعنصر الرئيسي في تشكيل الدخان، ومن المعروف أن هذه المادة تسبب السرطان ويوجد بنسبة كبيرة في دخان السجائر . 
وعند إستنشاق كمية كبيرة منه يؤدي إلي الوفاة .  تأثير الألومنيوم : 
يعد الألومنيوم العنصر الأساسي المدرج في مزيلات العرق ويستخدم هذا المعدن للغدد العرقية وتقليل تعرق الشخص بمعدل 20 % والمشكلة التي تحدثها الألومنيوم أنه يشكل مخاطر صحية خطيرة مثل مرض الزهايمر وسرطان الثدي . 
تزداد فرص الإصابة بالسرطان مع الإستخدام المتكرر لمزيل العرق علي أساس يومي .  البروبلين جليكول : 
من المواد التي تستخدم في صناعة مزيل العرق وهو عبارة عن مادة يتم إستخدامها لكي تحدث إتساق وليونة وشائعة جداً في منتجات العناية بالنفس وهو مادة غير سامة وفقاً لما ذكرته الدراسات ولكن هناك تقارير تثبت أنه مادة ضارة عندما يتراكم في الجسم وتم ربطه مع وجود مجموعة من المشاكل :    
السرطان .
مضاعفات الإنجاب .
تشوهات النمو .
العصبية .
الغدد الصماء .
يؤدي البروبلين إلي حساسية الجلد وإلتهاب الجلد التحسسي ويترك تأثير الحكة والتهيج الذي يزعج الشخص .  مادة الفثالات : 
تم ربط مادة الفثالات بمجموعة من المشاكل الصحية والتي تؤدي إلي حدوث خلل في الغدد الصماء وبمجرد أن يتم إمتصاصها الفثالات تعمل بمثابة هرمون الأستروجين والذي يؤدي إلي مجموعة من المضاعفات وهي : 
العقم .
إنخفاض عدد الحيوانات المنوية .
السرطان ( الثدي، البروستاتا، المبيض ) .
سرطان بطانة الرحم .
سرطان الكبد .
فالفثالات مادة مسرطنة للبشر وتم منع وجودها في أي منتجات .  الزيوت المعدنية : 
يعد الزيت المعدني عنصر أساسي في معظم منتجات العناية بالبشرة مثل مزيل العرق وأحمر الشفاه. هذه الزيوت ينبعث منها الكربون والذي يمكن أن يلحق تلف بالبيئة المحيطة عندما يتفاعل مع الهواء .  الأثار الخفية لمزيل العرق : 
عند إستنشاق كميات كبيرة من المواد الكيميائية الموجودة في مزيل العرق والتي يمكن أن تكون قاتلة.
قد تسبب أبخرة مزيل العرق في ردود فعل لحساسية الجلد ومشاكل في القلب .
سن المراهقة هو أخطر سن يتأثر بالأثار الجانبية لمزيل العرق .
تحتوي بعض مزيلات العرق عند الذكور علي مواد تعطل هرمونات الذكور وتلف الحيوانات المنوية .
تمتلك المواد الكيميائية الموجودة في مزيل العرق تأثير فوري علي الإصابة بالربو وتهيج العين وإلتهاب الحلق .
البدائل : 
هناك العديد من الشركات قامت بوضع بدائل طبيعية للمواد الكيميائية المثيرة للجدل وهي المواد الحافظة مثل بنزوات الصوديوم، سوربات البوتاسيوم يمكن أن تحل محل البارابين . كما أن زيت شجرة الشاي له خصائص مضادة للجراثيم مماثلة لألتريكلوسان بالإضافة إلي العديد من البدائل الطبيعية

----------

